# Sick mice!!!



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

I have two "ginger" (I call them this because they're reddish orange) mice, I just noticed about 30 minutes ago that they weren't just sleeping all curled up in their nest of aspen, they are actually very cold to the touch, they can't move (they normally run if I try to pet them, this time they just kicked a leg or two), and they're not opening their eyes fully. Other than being cold and not moving much they appear healthy, no diarrhea issues, they are a good weight, fur looks fine, etc. I don't understand whats gone wrong, the only thing I can think of is my apartment temperature has gone down for the winter, we keep it in the upper 60s to save on heating bills. They were fine before, though, with that temperature. They would run on their wheel, come out and eat, drink, etc. Right now I have both bundled up next to a hot water bottle wrapped in towels and had them each drink a few drops of water via a syringe. HELP!!!


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok so they are looking a little better after sitting with the hot waterbottle for a time. They mustered up enough energy to snuggle in closer, and they have both drank from the syringe. I would still love some input from experienced mouse people, though! Please!


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

Now they have stopped shivering! Thank goodness...perhaps they did just get too cold. But that wouldn't explain why the other mouse is doing fine. He doesn't even have a buddy to snuggle up with.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Maybe he just has a better metabolism? Either way, I'm glad they are all okay and nice and warm now


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm not actually sure that they are okay, though. Do you have any idea what might make mice act that way? And as for metabolism, the other mouse is actually overweight...they all eat the same food, so his might be slower than theirs.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Afraid not  I wish I could help further, I'd definitely keep them warm though, maybe check to see if any other members are on the chat section to give you any other ideas as to what it might be?


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

do you have any pics of the mice that you can upload so we can have a look??


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

The only pictures I have are from when they were healthy. And they look the same as they did then, just with their eyes closed. Their fur is a bit ruffled from snuggling in the towel, but thats it...










Also, One of them is more awake and alert, I offered him a bit of food and he took it and ate it all. When I peek in on them he looks up at me. His body still trembles a bit like he is still a bit weak or chilled but he is still more alert than the other, she is just curled up against the water bottle asleep.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Mice shouldnt really be kept lower than 65F but overheating is worse than the cold.


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

The more alert one has started exploring the desk, and the other is now eating a bit of food


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

its a mystery i can only think that we wee meeces are genuinely cold. Geordiesmice is right though overheating is worse than cold, have you got a fleece sock or hat? i fill my old fleece socks with shredded kitchen paper and j-cloth it works a treat and super cosy. hope this helps


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

Well warming them up has seemed to have done the trick. They both seem pretty much back to normal now. I also attached a small (and therefore not too powerful) heat pad under their little moose hoose so it hopefully wont happen again.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

I would also suggest checking their water bottle, mice dehydrate very quickly, and show the symptoms you have listed, and will usually perk up when given fluids and kept warm.


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

They had water in their bottle, it was half empty so they had been drinking, but I refilled it with fresh water. I also gave them fresh food and some clean bedding, and more than they had before.


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

One of my meeces died overnight :'( I don't understand why, the other is still fine...


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear that  I hope the other stays fine.


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

Me too. They were both ok last night, they were napping in their house all curled up in an aspen nest, but then this morning I went over to check on them and the female was laying just outside their little house, all cold and stiff...the other is perfectly ok, he was running on his wheel.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

perhaps that one had an underlying issue,not every one lives to old age.As far as the cold goes it is best not to clean the nest area in very cold conditions.Better a warm smelly bed than a cold one.


----------

